# Just bought a 6D! -shutter count shows new or used?



## pixyl (Oct 15, 2015)

I just bought my first FF: a 6D, upgrading from a 50D. 
This will hopefully be the boost in IQ I've been longing for.
I got a great deal because the store had it as a customer return, but it looked brand new and unused in the box with all the packaging intact. Even the charger was taped in a plastic bag.

So I bought the Shuttercount utility (Mac) to check if/how much it had been used and it showed 256 actuations. The battery menu said 0. Prior to connecting it to my Mac via USB I had inserted a memory card and formatted it in the camera (I read about someone else getting confused because he/she had moved over a memory card from another camera so the shutter count somehow continued where it last left off for some reason).

So is it likely I received a brand new, unused camera (the 256 shots tested at the Canon factory) or should a new, out of the box camera show 0 actuations?


----------



## turbo1168 (Oct 15, 2015)

Battery count shows how many pictures since battery was charged, resets to zero every time you charge it. Picture number stays with the SD card unless reset. Swapped my wife's card and mine and my camera showed her count and vice versa, so not an accurate test. 256 shots sounds probable using the program. I used Magic Lantern to see mine when I purchased the camera. You will love the 6D, great high ISO performance.


----------



## TeT (Oct 15, 2015)

SD Card/onboard count and Battery INFO have nothing to do with shutter count. You will need a utility to get the shutter count from your Canon camera.

The 256 should be accurate if you got it using the MAC shuttercount utility. I have had multiple cameras with 0 or 1 shutter count when I got them... so was likely pre owned (short term eh..) or a store display

I use EOSMSG for canon shutter counts but that program scares some ppl....


----------



## timmy_650 (Oct 16, 2015)

So what happens sometimes is people need another camera for a wedding/ filming, so they go buy one from a store with a good return policy and use it for a day or just keep it as a back up and return it without opening the battery or strap and things like that


----------



## Nitroman (Oct 16, 2015)

So who was the seller who sold the camera as "brand new" ?
Sounds like it has been used - but VERY minor use. It often happens with all products you buy ... You get somebody else's return as it still appears unused.


----------



## tomscott (Oct 16, 2015)

At 250 shutter actuations I wouldn't be bothered. If its immaculate and new then I don't see a problem.

More inconvenient to pack it up, send it back and wait for another. Id just tell them and see if you can get some money off as technically it is used. 

Probably someone who came into the shop and shot a few images with it, tested the buffer etc etc

If it was from an online store then it should have come from a warehouse so that shouldn't have been an issue.

Depends if your going to loose sleep over 250 shots.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Oct 16, 2015)

Just enjoy your camera, you'll see the difference in IQ.


----------



## bitm2007 (Oct 16, 2015)

I would expect a few shutter actions on a camera listed as a customer return. 200 odd is nothing to worry about, you've got what you paid for, a great camera that's is as good as new. Enjoy.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 17, 2015)

pixyl said:


> I just bought my first FF: a 6D, upgrading from a 50D.
> This will hopefully be the boost in IQ I've been longing for.
> I got a great deal because the store had it as a customer return, but it looked brand new and unused in the box with all the packaging intact. Even the charger was taped in a plastic bag.
> 
> ...



New cameras have "0" shots. Canon resets the counter to zero after calibrating the camera.

So, as the store told you, you received a returned camera (which has no Canon Warranty), just whatever the store provides.

The customer returned it for a reason, and may not have told the store the whole story. Make sure the store provides a written Warranty, if it says open box on the sales slip, Canon Technically calls it used and will not Warranty a used Product.


----------

